# New gigabyte motherboard  am3+ support for network cards

## nugget2225

I hope someone can answer this question , but i have tried several linux distros gentoo looking as if its the newest updated, the network is not detected right to connect to the internet on my am3+ motherbard, i know its the board because i installed gentoo on another gigabyte board that was 2 years old, i am just wondering when there might be future support for the onboard nic or what i can do to get  this to work, i am also a newb when it comes to linux

thanks

----------

## DaggyStyle

what is the output of lspci -v?

----------

